# Our holiday horse and cart decorations.



## ksoomekh (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your holiday suggestions. These are our decorations for this year. Our neighbors have been enjoying them and have even taken photos. My neighbors, Eric and LuAnn, gave me some old sleigh bells!!!! I'm thrilled with them. You can hear them on the video. Now I have attached them to the harness, and they are even clearer. I LOVE Pepper. He is such a trooper, putting up with bows and bells!



LuAnn is in the last photo. She loved her ride around the arena.

I am enjoying this forum.

Karen


----------



## kellyk (Dec 13, 2012)

I love it! I like the red bows. My husband thought we should put wreaths on our wagons but I couldnt figure out how and where to put them. Wish we had snow here, it never snows in AR.


----------



## ksoomekh (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you! I'd be glad to send you our snow!!!!

Karen


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 13, 2012)

Loved your video, I don't have snow yet, you can have it all!


----------



## ksoomekh (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you. I'll try to keep the stuff here.

Karen


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Jules (Dec 15, 2012)

so sweet!


----------



## ksoomekh (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you, Jules.

Karen


----------



## app crazy (Dec 15, 2012)

Really cute love the video I miss the snow but only for that hour sleigh ride.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Aw, nifty! I miss the snow, would love to share some of yours. Cute getup!

Leia


----------



## ksoomekh (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you, Leia and app crazy! As to the snow, we had more last night and you are welcome to it. I moved her from sunny So. Cal 13 years ago. I never thought I'd live in snow again. The cold and snow are just something I put up with in exchange for living in beautiful Taos, NM.

Karen


----------



## Sandee (Dec 16, 2012)

kellyk said:


> I love it! I like the red bows. My husband thought we should put wreaths on our wagons but I couldnt figure out how and where to put them. Wish we had snow here, it never snows in AR.


If you use simple ones, you could wire or tie them around the hub of your wheels (tie them to the spokes.)


----------

